# Big results from small purchase



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

cool! i saw this in their last mailing and thought it looked pretty great.


----------



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

Good to know it's working out well for you. I bought one yesterday (had to add something to my purchase to be able to use a $10 off $50 coupon) and am looking forward to using it!

How did you clean it? Wait until the glue dries and just flake it off?


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I've had one for about two weeks. I'm not sure I agree with the "easy to clean" part but it is a cool tool and better than foam sticks, fingers etc. The glue stays wet between the rubber nubs and does not dry as fast as on a paint brush so you do have more time to not worry about clean up…...................


----------



## wee3 (Mar 6, 2012)

Good to know,thanks for the tip.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have something similar to this..a bit larger however…that is used for spreading barbecue sauce. Works great and I never thought of a smaller one for applying glue. I need to order one. I have been using the 1/2' little brushes with the metal handle from harbor Freight for several years. I bought a pack with about 40 brushes on sale for $1.99 and I clean them in water after each glueup.


----------



## map (Oct 12, 2008)

I just ran it under the water tap and flicked the rubber nubs to get the glue out. Right after using or after ~1/2 hour didn't seem to make much difference.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I was going to say to look in a Bed Bath and Beyond or the supermarket for these. They are silicone basting brushes - someone got smart and saw a second use.


----------



## KenFitz (May 21, 2007)

Bought 4 in my last order to Rockler. Probably bought 3 to many. Tried one out and was amazed how well it works. As map says, run it under the water and it cleans well. I let it dry for an hour and gave it a squeeze and the dried glue flecked off almost in one piece. The inventor has a gold mine.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I might grab one of these on my next rockler order.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

I see similar tool in store kitchenware departments as coking oil spreaders/basters, etc… I wonder if they would work as well?


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Steve (from MereMortals) mentioned on one of his videos that the same thing is sold at his local dollar store as the cooking utensil you mentioned.


----------



## mrpedaling (Jun 14, 2011)

Also grabed one. Works well. Been (ab)using it last couple weeks. To be devil's advocate, the list of minor things:

-the brush is a little large for smaller operations.
-When all the glue dries you flick out the chunks. Most of them. Some are more stubborn, and since the glue wicks up into the brush. The come out. I could put it under water or something I guess  So far I haven't after 3 glue sessions, and no surprise chunks have popped out at the wrong time.

some good things:
- the brush shape keeps it off the table when you put it down, and since the glue wicks into it a bit, you can put it on the work bench for a bit when you inevitably run out of hands and appropriate places to put the brush down to get your hand free
- nice hand feel
- don't have to clean. Really. Can't mention that enough.
- brush tip is removable

rockler could improve it by selling a pack of brush tips in a couple smaller (and bigger?) sizes.

Like it.

guess that was a mini-review inside a review


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

The smaller heads would be nice; I do a lot of loose tenon joinery with 1/4" mortices.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I bought one and have used it for a cpl weeks. I like it alot and save money on all those cheap Harbor Fright brushes that constantly leave hairs in the the glue. Worth every penny!!!!


----------



## MartyBacke (Oct 23, 2010)

I guess everyone has been buying these. Mine is a couple of weeks old and I've used it a bunch. It works great, although I'll second what redryder says - that it can take a bit to totally clean the wet glue at the base of the _bristles_. It's now my go-to brush, but I'd love a smaller one too.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

It's a winner.


----------

